# Advice for a Dog Daycare Supplying Water



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

BTW I still have my puppy :3 

Anyways, we need suggestions! I can't think, and I need your help! Water is an issue at our Daycare. We can't technically provide water at all times due to guarding issue (let alone the mess it would cause.) I told the manager when I used to take my dog, I stopped bringing him after a few days of him coming home panting and drinking a full bowl of water. 

We had someone complain that their dog who was being groomed came home with the same problem. Though he said his dog was dehydrated.. I would think more stress than anything if he is just basing it off of panting. This dog was not in daycare, it was just groomed and the latest the guy could have picked him up was 7 at night. Earliest he could have brought the dog in would be 7, but it was probably a lot less time spent here. The groom dogs aren't supplied with water. We take the groom dogs out once at 1-2 to potty and they go back in a kennel until they are picked up. That area is enclosed and we could supply a bowl there.

Most groomers would have the parent pick them up right away, but since we stay open late for daycare, we don't mind it. We are thinking of ways to supply water.

Is water the issue? Perhaps it was the dog itself... If we supply water, we are thinking about if the dog spills it and ruins their groom etc. We are more than happy to dry the dog, but I just want some advice. 

My idea is to give the dog water at noon or so, take the dog out to walk like usual at 1 or 2 but then again at 5 with our other dogs we have to walk. This would hopefully prevent messes.

What do you think?


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

What about one of those drip spiggot things that dogs learn to use? Thats not a bowl of water to guard and it would provide water.

Other than that, I work at a dog day care and our dogs have 5 bowls out 24/7. Never had a guarding issue and frankly, a dog with resource guarding shouldn't be at a dog day care.

For grooming, I have never heard of a dog being given water while at a groomers. They are there for maybe 5 hours. No big deal.


----------



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks!! Providing more than one bowl sounds like a great idea for the daycare. Do they dig in it and make a mess?? Do you just discourage them from doing that?


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

pandaparade said:


> Thanks!! Providing more than one bowl sounds like a great idea for the daycare. Do they dig in it and make a mess?? Do you just discourage them from doing that?


None of them dig in them. The bowls are placed at different areas. Some inside, some outside. They also have a kiddie pool :smile:

They do dig in the pool LOL


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Dog day cares are meant for dogs to have fun. 

I have a client who says "If my dog doesn't come home dirty, then I know she didn't have a good day at day care"


----------



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

Apparently there was a case of mouth warts going on and that is why they stopped having the water out. Interesting. I still think it needs to be done! We are trying!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

if a dog has mouth warts, then that dog should stay home...the day care gets scrubbed down and those with compromised immune systems were already exposed long before the first case was spread.

it's a virus and incubates a while before spreading.

dogs need water.


----------



## BearMurphy (Feb 29, 2012)

pandaparade said:


> Apparently there was a case of mouth warts going on and that is why they stopped having the water out. Interesting. I still think it needs to be done! We are trying!


i think that's the risk you take when you bring your dogs to daycare and dog parks so I don't think that should stop dogs from having access to water. my dog drinks a ton of water when he is playing with other dogs so I would bring him somewhere else if you didn't allow it.

i also agree that dogs that resource guard shouldn't be at doggy daycare and more than one bowl is definitely needed


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

Its not day care, but we have had more than 20 dogs in one area for play times and watching others dogs and visitors. I use two gallon live stock buckets at my house. They are about $3-$5 a bucket, and can be hung from a fence or wall easily. When they are hung up, they can't spill it. We have a two gallon bucket out for every three to four dogs that are around. 

They need water. 
Dogs should be checked and the owners should tell you weather or not the dog is sick or has something.
IMO there is no excuse for not giving water. 

Fortflex Flat Back Bucket, 2 gal. Capacity, Red - 2220729 | Tractor Supply Company
This is our water bowl for our home as well. We also keep on in the car. I find it leaves way less mess than a bowl with the bigger sloppy dogs like my boxers.


----------



## DandD (Jan 4, 2012)

Makovach said:


> Its not day care, but we have had more than 20 dogs in one area for play times and watching others dogs and visitors. I use two gallon live stock buckets at my house. They are about $3-$5 a bucket, and can be hung from a fence or wall easily. When they are hung up, they can't spill it. We have a two gallon bucket out for every three to four dogs that are around.
> 
> They need water.
> Dogs should be checked and the owners should tell you weather or not the dog is sick or has something.
> ...



I love that bucket & have to get one, or three. LOL

When we go camping with our group of friends we end up having anywhere from 5-10 dogs there and we all keep water out for them, one of my friends just uses and ice cream bucket, I use a big, heavy wide-mouthed soup pot, none of us have ever had any issues with water getting spilled and even the dogs who have guarding issues with food don't have any with water.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

DandD said:


> I love that bucket & have to get one, or three. LOL
> 
> When we go camping with our group of friends we end up having anywhere from 5-10 dogs there and we all keep water out for them, one of my friends just uses and ice cream bucket, I use a big, heavy wide-mouthed soup pot, none of us have ever had any issues with water getting spilled and even the dogs who have guarding issues with food don't have any with water.


I love my buckets! I had 10+ at one point in time. I'm down to two.. They sell a set of four for $13 at our local TSC


----------



## DandD (Jan 4, 2012)

Makovach said:


> I love my buckets! I had 10+ at one point in time. I'm down to two.. They sell a set of four for $13 at our local TSC


We don't have Tractor Supply here so I'll have to check around locally for something similar or just order online for them. Four of them would be awesome :biggrin:


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

We just take a big square tub type thing camping and everyone fills a gallon jug of water for the dogs. They all share


----------



## creek817 (Feb 18, 2012)

DandD said:


> We don't have Tractor Supply here so I'll have to check around locally for something similar or just order online for them. Four of them would be awesome :biggrin:


any horse feed/tack shop should have them as well. =)


----------



## pupluv168 (Jun 5, 2012)

At the doggie daycare I worked at, there were multiple areas that each had several water bowls. That's prolly the best option.


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

I would never take my dog to a Daycare that didnt provide water. Also all dogs should be in pristine health, a dog with viral warts would not be allowed. They are transferred through direct contact, I took my one girl in for pregnancy x-rays and she picked up warts. She drank out of the same dishes as the rest of my crew and no one else got them. I believe to become infected a dog needs a weakened immune system and with her being pregnant she was at risk. Needless to say, all 12 disappeared in 5-6 weeks time. 

I would put several water stations out as recommended and have staff change the water several times per day to keep it fresh.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

twoisplenty said:


> I would never take my dog to a Daycare that didnt provide water. Also all dogs should be in pristine health, a dog with viral warts would not be allowed. They are transferred through direct contact, I took my one girl in for pregnancy x-rays and she picked up warts. She drank out of the same dishes as the rest of my crew and no one else got them. I believe to become infected a dog needs a weakened immune system and with her being pregnant she was at risk. Needless to say, all 12 disappeared in 5-6 weeks time.
> 
> I would put several water stations out as recommended and have staff change the water several times per day to keep it fresh.


i agree with you on all counts.....the problem with warts is the incubation period before the actual breakout.

once the warts are discovered, the infected dog has already exposed other dogs.

fortunately, warts are fairly benign...usually resolve themselves within two to three months. rarely they turn into a cancerous lesion, but very rarely.

still, once discovered, the dog is still infectious.


----------



## Savage Destiny (Mar 16, 2011)

If Melon's daycare removed water access for the dogs, he would not be returning. Dogs need water, especially while playing. 

I've worked at three different grooming shops, and we always give the dogs water. They often have to wait a bit in crates or cages before being started, as well as while waiting for pickup. Each dog has a water cup clipped to the front of the crate with fresh water in it. Sure, they might spill some occasionally, but they need water. Grooming is stressful on most dogs, most of them pant, which makes them thirsty. I've never had an owner upset if their dog comes back a bit damp... I just tell them the dog spilled a bit of the water cup. Most people would rather their dog had water than come home 100% dry and perfect.


----------



## pandaparade (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks guys for all the advice and opinions. I will discuss bringing back the water for daycare because like all of you agree... dogs need water at all times, not just at noon when they go in to take a break.


----------



## StdPooDad (Mar 16, 2012)

Seamus had a bad case of mouth warts. He had papillomas all over the back of his throat. I thought I was going to have to get them lasered off, but of course they would have come back. But my vet and I came across some research that showed a particular antibiotic (I forget which one) was effective even though a virus typically isn't affected by antibiotics. Cleared them up!

Seamus has a weakened immune system. He has a disease called nodular panniculitis, it's an auto immune disease. I have to give him a little pred every other day to suppress his immune system. Took a long time to get the dosage right. 


magicre said:


> fortunately, warts are fairly benign...usually resolve themselves within two to three months. rarely they turn into a cancerous lesion, but very rarely.
> 
> still, once discovered, the dog is still infectious.


----------



## Deaf Dogs (Apr 10, 2012)

DandD said:


> We don't have Tractor Supply here so I'll have to check around locally for something similar or just order online for them. Four of them would be awesome :biggrin:


UFA out in Burnt Lake should have them!


----------

